# 69 Restoration



## Mike Lidie (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a 69 GTO conv. pretty bad shape body wise. I have found a 69 LeMans convt. on line, good shape on the body. I know they are the same body basically, are there any inherent problems with useing the LeMans body to replace the GTO body. The only thing I see is that mine is a4 speed and the LeManns is an auto.

Any help on this would be appreciated. I have some background in mechanics but none in body work, thats why this car looks so good.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

The rear side marker lights are different, so the cut outs in the quarter panel are shaped differently. The hood, front bumper, and valance panel are different. Those are the only differences in sheet metal that I can think of...


----------

